# "Looking to the Future" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 13, 2013)

It's voting time again - time to tick the boxes and leave comments on the *three poems that caught your attention the most.*

Please take a little time to read the poems of this month's challenge:

http://www.writingforums.com/poetry-challenges/136296-february-challenge-looking-future.html

and vote for the *THREE POEMS you consider most deserving. *It is important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES.*

Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives the most votes will receive a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## Baron (Feb 14, 2013)

One vote has been discounted as the member contravened two of the voting rules by voting for only one poem and voting for his own poem.


----------



## toddm (Feb 14, 2013)

Baron said:


> One vote has been discounted as the member contravened two of the voting rules by voting for only one poem and voting for his own poem.



ok, I just laughed out loud at that - too funny! : )
gotta give the person credit for guts


----------



## OLDSOUL (Feb 14, 2013)

toddm said:


> ok, I just laughed out loud at that - too funny! : )
> gotta give the person credit for guts



T'was I. I freely admit it. I have not taken part in a competition on the board thus far. Who the hell else am I going to vote for if I have the option? Haha. My bad.


----------



## toddm (Feb 15, 2013)

OLDSOUL said:


> T'was I. I freely admit it. I have not taken part in a competition on the board thus far. Who the hell else am I going to vote for if I have the option? Haha. My bad.



I'm sure all those running for public office vote for themselves too - perfectly natural : )


----------



## Baron (Feb 20, 2013)

Two sets of votes have been discounted.  The first was because the member voted for only two poems and the second because the member voted for his/her own poem.


----------



## OLDSOUL (Feb 20, 2013)

Is my poem italicised for a reason? hahaha.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 20, 2013)

When you look at the poll, the poems that you voted for appear in italics on your screen.


----------



## Cran (Feb 20, 2013)

There were many clever pieces in this group; some too clever for their own good, because they came across as long on head and short on heart - philosophy without real passion.

_Snow_ - There are two very good poems here; I know they are meant to be connected and show the contrast of past and future, albeit a future that is already here in some places. The second contrast of personal and general made the connection a bit too tenuous for me to see them as anything other than two distinct pieces.
_
*So Bright*_ - What happened to that _technotopia_ we were promised? Where are the personal fliers and robot maids, and the strange green visitors from way out of town? Yes, I could connect with this one. 

*Cane* - I'm not sure if the plays on words helped or distracted from this sensory portrait, but it was strong enough to stand out.

*A Message to the Girl in the Future* - In simple straightforward words, this piece has a brilliant hook, a good line, and a great sinker (which would be even more powerful if the message simply read: _I lived_).


----------



## Dunluchyn (Feb 22, 2013)

Baron said:


> Two sets of votes have been discounted.  The first was because the member voted for only two poems and the second because the member voted for his/her own poem.



Ah ha.

If our votes show up in italics, then I'm the culprit on 2 votes
Seems my third choice failed to click in properly
Is there any way that I can recast that third vote???


----------



## toddm (Feb 22, 2013)

Can the poll be set up to not submit unless you vote for three poems?


----------



## Baron (Feb 22, 2013)

The poll can only be set to single vote or multi-vote.  If it could be set to only allow the three votes then it would have been because it would save work for me.  The votes can't be reset once they've been submitted.

There has also been further discussion about people voting for their own poems and in future anyone voting for their own work will probably have their poem disqualified.


----------

